# Is there an ATI control panel for intel Imacs?



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't find an application anywhere on the ATI site for intel imac core 2 duo, I have the ATI x1600.

How am I going to control the video card when I get the dvi adapter to connect to my t.v?


cheers,


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

System Preferences/Displays

There's no ATI control panel for the Mac, (other than Classic) that I'm aware of. Everything that you need to do can be done from your Display Preferences.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yes, there is an ATI Control Panel for the Macs, you have to download in from ATI. It allows you to set certain options for Radeon cards both OEM and Retail. The latest version, for Intel Macs, is not available from ATI's site.. it only shipped recently with the Radeon X1900XT cards I believe... let me find it........ 

found it http://aarongyes.com/guides/atidisplays , but damn, he's made it harder to install. Rather than just providing the control panel he tells you how to get it from ATI's installer which you have to fool. 

There is also a overclocking utility for Radeon cards available, but I'm not sure if it's been converted to a universeral binary, yet. I'd have to check.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Cool, thanks, Kosh! Learn something new every day. 

Come to think of it. I do remember downloading an ATI Control Panel for OS X at one point.. but it was useless to me. That's probably why I completely forgot.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

smellybook said:


> IHow am I going to control the video card when I get the dvi adapter to connect to my t.v?
> 
> 
> cheers,


I didn't read through your whole email. To answer this point, you would do that, as Vexel says from the Displays Control Panel. The ATI Control panel is more for setting gaming options such as OpenGL options, vsync options, etc. That's probably why Vexel didn't find it too useful. It's mainly useful for gamers.


----------

